

RSS to JSON  - sriram-iyengar
http://jsonburner.herokuapp.com/source?feed=http://feeds.reuters.com/reuters/INtopNews
http://sriram-iyengar.blogspot.in/2012/10/jsonburner-for-rss.html
======
sriram-iyengar
JSONBurner is an online service to convert any RSS feed as JSON. This makes
development on Mobile, Responsive web platforms very effective and faster.

Applications built on languages like javascript, ruby that provide first class
support for parsing JSON, will find this service very effective.

<http://sriram-iyengar.blogspot.in/>

